# sdm hornberg sa+so



## Hopfmannstropfe (17. April 2005)

also wer kommt denn ausm forum?
also der tommy der matze ,ich kommen auf jeden.normal schon fr abend.

auf jungs da geht bestimmt einiges.

schreibt mal wer noch kommt.

gruß sebo


----------



## tommytrialer (17. April 2005)

wo pennst du sebo? bei kneißls?

ich komm aber erst am späten freitag abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. April 2005)

ich komm denk ich ma. will aba noch nciht 100% zusagen.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (17. April 2005)

Wir kommen auch,zwar erst am Samstag aber wir kommen.


----------



## Scrat (17. April 2005)

Hi,

TSF Saar ist mit 'ner kleinen Abteilung auch am Start - Joachim und ich kommen auf jeden Fall, beim Rest ist es momentan noch unklar.

Ich denke aber, daß wir erst Samstags morgens einlaufen werden.

@all: Sollen wir Samstags abends was grillen? 

Fleisch und Bier ist zwar keine Sportlernahrung, aber wär' doch 'ne Idee, oder?

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Hopserhäsle (17. April 2005)

Sers!  Grillen = sehr sehr gut, pennen = wo ?

Sonst würden wir (Simon und ich) erst Sonntags kommen !


----------



## Scrat (17. April 2005)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> Sers!  Grillen = sehr sehr gut, pennen = wo ?
> 
> Sonst würden wir (Simon und ich) erst Sonntags kommen !



Pennen = Zelt.

Oder draußen, wenn's nicht regnet.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## tommytrialer (17. April 2005)

wir kommen wie immer mit dem wohnmobil
denkt an gute schlafsäcke ihr camper


----------



## Scrat (17. April 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> wir kommen wie immer mit dem wohnmobil
> denkt an gute schlafsäcke ihr camper



Letztes Jahr war's kein Problem - man muß nur wissen, wo man sein Zelt hinstellt 

Servus, Thomas (Der Rekord liegt bei -11°C beim im Auto pennen - _im_ Auto  )


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. April 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen wir Samstags abends was grillen?
> Fleisch und Bier ist zwar keine Sportlernahrung



klar is das sportler nahrung....
wir sind sportler, und essen fleisch ud trinken beeer, also sind wir sportler die als nahrung bier und fleisch zu sich nehman, also is fleisch und bier sportlernahrung... is doch ganz einfach oder??
also ich bin eindeutig für grillen!! wer bringt einen grill mit?? ich bringe genügend fleisch mit, um meine körperschnitzel mit genügend nährstoffen zu versorgen....
also jungenzz....wir können ja ein IBC forums grillen machen....


----------



## Hopserhäsle (19. April 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> wir kommen wie immer mit dem wohnmobil
> denkt an gute schlafsäcke ihr camper


in eurem Wohnmobil wird kein Platz mehr sein für uns 2 vom Bodensee oder ?
oder ist sonst bei jemandem noch was frei ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (19. April 2005)

ne bei uns ist full house

bei uns kann man nur eventuell was vespern gell max    
(sorry nen insider)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. April 2005)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> in eurem Wohnmobil wird kein Platz mehr sein für uns 2 vom Bodensee oder ?
> oder ist sonst bei jemandem noch was frei ??



aaaaaaaaaaaaalter zelten........


----------



## Hopserhäsle (20. April 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaaaaalter zelten........


Also dann wird halt gezeltet!  Wie siehts mit dem Grill aus, bringt jemand einen großen mit, gibts dort einen festen Grill oder muss jeder selbst mitbringen !?


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (20. April 2005)

Also Samstag und Sonntag ist dort ein Zelt wo es was zu Essen und trinken gibt:

-Currywurst, Bratwurst spaghetti usw. 

Aber ihr könnt natürlich auch grillen kommt vieleicht billiger und wie man ja so schön sagt selbstgemachtes schmeckt am besten


----------



## Scrat (20. April 2005)

Hoffmanntrial schrieb:
			
		

> Also Samstag und Sonntag ist dort ein Zelt wo es was zu Essen und trinken gibt:



Jo, und so wie das Wetter aussieht, halten sich meine Grillgelüste in Grenzen - also ab ins Verpflegungszelt.

Oder (aber so schlimm kommt's hoffentlich nicht!) wir suchen uns wieder 'ne Pizzeria, wo wir uns bis Ladenschluß aufwärmen und trocknen, so wie in Kiefersfelden 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. April 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, und so wie das Wetter aussieht, halten sich meine Grillgelüste in Grenzen - also ab ins Verpflegungszelt.
> 
> Oder (aber so schlimm kommt's hoffentlich nicht!) wir suchen uns wieder 'ne Pizzeria, wo wir uns bis Ladenschluß aufwärmen und trocknen, so wie in Kiefersfelden
> 
> Servus, Thomas



ja das war echt geil. vorallem da hat man mal zeit und dann kommts essen nach 10min... und dann sind noch so übertrieben scharfe getrpocknete chilidingers drin, die einem zum heulen bringen.

nee, also dat wir eh so ende, wiel 2tage ohne einmal in einem gecshlossnen raum zu sine, ahlt ich net aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (21. April 2005)

Also wir kommen jetzt auch schon am Samstag!
Wir übernachten dann vielleicht im Auto (mit Schlafsack) oder so. Man wird sich schon irgendwie erkennen....


----------



## Heizerer2000 (21. April 2005)

Wir kommen auch am Samstag,übern achten in Hornberg in einer Pension.
Ich hoffe man sieht sich.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. April 2005)

yo häßchen, finds geil das ihr kommt, mich erkennst du kinderleicht am meinem rahmen.. steht ja mein name drauf. quatsch mich einfach an wenn de mich siehst......


----------



## Hopserhäsle (22. April 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> yo häßchen, finds geil das ihr kommt, mich erkennst du kinderleicht am meinem rahmen.. steht ja mein name drauf. quatsch mich einfach an wenn de mich siehst......


ok gut. mein python 2004 wirst auch net zu oft sehen denk ich. dann gn8


----------



## ph1L (23. April 2005)

stilo und ich sind am so. um 10 da.

weiß jemand wann da Anmeldeschluss ist und wann es genau anfängt?


----------



## sebi-online88 (23. April 2005)

Sonntag ist um 10:00 Start!!!!


----------



## sebi-online88 (24. April 2005)

Komme gerade aus Hornberg zurück. War echt ne nette Veranstaltung auch wenn es fast nur geregnet hat. Bin mal ne Runde mit dem Sebo (hopfmannstropfe) mit und hab paar Pics gemacht. Der Junge ist echt der Hammer geworden!!! Trotz den schlechten rutschigen Bedingungen echt super ruhig. Sebo und Tommy sind echt die Macher im Süden!!! Aber einer war doch wieder etwas besser...

1. Straube gefolgt von Sebo und auf dem 3. der top Mann aus Schatthausen Tommy


----------



## ringo667 (24. April 2005)

kann mich nur anschliessen, war echt nett heute.
trotz der wiedrigen Bedingungen!!!!
@sebi:
Danke noch mal für die Bremsen, jetzt ists Bike echt perfekt!!!


----------



## isah (24. April 2005)

gibts noch mehr fotos oder sogar nen vid?

(und wie alt ist der mit dem monty?)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. April 2005)

naja, wie bis jetzt jeder wettkampf in mienem leben, war hornberg wieder n reinfall, hab mcih am knie verletzt 
naja dafür haben wir auf einem anderen gebiet gezeigt wie es geht, wer da war, wieß was gemeint is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (24. April 2005)

@ Ringo
Das Machen der Bremsen wurde ja auch mit einem 1. Platz belohnt. Da schraubt man doch gerne mal für andere


----------



## stilo (24. April 2005)

oh ja, das muss gefeiert werden. ringo auf dem oberen plätzchen. herzlichen glückwunsch.


----------



## bigboobstrials (25. April 2005)

gude leute hat echt spaß gemacht mit euch und anderen  also man sieht sich bald wider bis dahin ciao


----------



## bigboobstrials (25. April 2005)

ach und max kopf hoch des wird schon´

 wer will krieg 
du nicht den du bist lieb
wir ****en deine gang
du schlampe ihr seht alle aus wie jankys........


----------



## tommytrialer (25. April 2005)

hab auch noch ein paar bilder...hier die besten


----------



## tommytrialer (25. April 2005)

war eigentlich nen recht schönes trial. mit meiner leistung war ich zufrieden mit meinen punkten nicht!

zur punktrichterleistung sag ich mal besser nichts. hrrrrr   

ja und der samstag abend mit den campingfreunden war doch auch richtig geil. wir hatten alle viel spaß und einer besonderst   

nächste woche gehts weiter
toll war auch das so viele ausm forum da waren und natürlich    für ringo und sein comeback!
wobei die anderen auch super waren


----------



## Heizerer2000 (25. April 2005)

Hab auch ein paar Bilder


----------



## bigboobstrials (25. April 2005)

ja und der samstag abend mit den campingfreunden war doch auch richtig geil. wir hatten alle viel spaß und einer besonderst  

bin ich etwa damit gemeint oder was ? .......
was habt ihr eigentlich noch so im bierzelt gemacht wo ich net dabei wa und noch ma danke tommy durch dir wurde der abend lustig


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. April 2005)

bigboobstrials schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich etwa damit gemeint oder was ? .......
> was habt ihr eigentlich noch so im bierzelt gemacht wo ich net dabei wa und noch ma danke tommy durch dir wurde der abend lustig


aalter, wer denn sonst. klar war der abend lustig, ich sag nur lesben action.hehe gut das mein handy ne kamera hat......
naja für dich wars ja wohl erst kurz vor der heimfahrt lustig....
schluck du sauuuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigboobstrials (25. April 2005)

alter jetzt is gut ich sag garnix mehr also bis morgen du sau schau ma dass du dein entle schoen unter die nase haelst du nimm ma dann wieder en kreftigen zug um wieder entspannt zu werden


----------

